# Older Fiat Ducato water ingress



## ducatobuild (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi guys had a few probs over the last few days with the severe wind and rain with water coming in all over the shop.
It seems to be coming in down the front and landing on top of the battery and has started to rust out the battery tray and inner wing and all around about itany ideas how to stop it ???
Also there is water entering the front pass side fotwell inside at pass feet appears to be coming from behind the dash as soundproofing is also wet any ideas how to solve it as about to carpet the int, water and carpet not a good mix i wouldnt of thought.
And lastly a few of my windows seem to sporadically let in a small amount of the wet stuff periodically spose the only real cure is to have these taken out and rubbers replaced and refitted, would lifting back the outer rubbers and pumping silly con into it aid or stop it ???
All help urgently sought
Slanj

Dougie

RIP Colin MaCrea  a fellow scotsman YOU WILL BE MISSSED IM SURE


----------



## pappajohn (Sep 16, 2007)

hi dougie'
not experiences the water on battery prob but a few on the forum have.
i believe there is a small drain tube from the scuttle panel which is too short so water falls on the battery. by extending or renewing this tube you can route it lower down the engine bay.
as for water in the footwell it may be that the space under the heater intake vents below the windscreen are clogged with leaves and other debris. this space is were the tube originates but if its full of crap the water wont get out of the tube quick enough and back up till it finds a way out, usually into the cab.
i dont know how to get into the space but i'm sure it cant be hard as the wiper motor is in there. worth a look and a clean out.
i know this used to happen on vauxhall cars quite a lot.

john


----------



## David & Ann (Sep 17, 2007)

*Water in vehicle*

Hi Dougie,
I tend to agree with Pappajohn regards the engine compartment and the footwell. Perhaps a clean out MAY solve the problem. The other problem regards the windows, it is possible to remove the seals, just by pulling them out. You can buy window rubber seals by the metre from a MH repair firm. Make sure you take a small piece of your old seal for the correct form and size. You simply push the new seal back into position and glue the ends.


----------



## pappajohn (Sep 17, 2007)

David & Ann said:
			
		

> Hi Dougie,
> I tend to agree with Pappajohn regards the engine compartment and the footwell. Perhaps a clean out MAY solve the problem. The other problem regards the windows, it is possible to remove the seals, just by pulling them out. You can buy window rubber seals by the metre from a MH repair firm. Make sure you take a small piece of your old seal for the correct form and size. You simply push the new seal back into position and glue the ends.



hi D and A
dont forget dougies van is a panel van convertion so it's anybodies guess what windows have been fitted......

john.


----------



## karandmic (Sep 27, 2007)

your dashboard leak is caused by the void that takes the wipermotor on lhd vans, look through the plastic cover where n/s wiper arm is located, you will see that the void is full of water, reach down from under bonnet oval drain pipe at bottom pull it out drops about 1 gal of water (common fault)
mick


----------



## ducatobuild (Sep 29, 2007)

thanks 
One and all as i suspected i will look into this now that you have given some idea of a possible cause and get back to you as soon as 
I did funnily enough when finding this when i posted the post in the first place clear a load of leaves and other assorted junk from this area and thus far have not had a repeat of the pass footwell getting wet so you are again most probably correct in your combined diagnosis of my problems 
Thanks once more 
Slanj]
Dougie


----------

